# how much to get a stable build



## kezza07 (17 May 2015)

what sort of price would u expect to pay for a good built stable?would b a stable big enough for 2 16hh horses with tack room on side


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 May 2015)

For two 16hh horses, you would want a minimum of two 12ft x 12ft loose boxes (one each) and then the tack room of at least 6ft x 12ft.

This company does a good range of stables and field shelters, but there are many other good companies out there.
http://charttimberbuildings.co.uk/stables

Don't forget that you don't just need to budget for the stables themselves, but also the groundworks (hardcore, concrete?), planning permission and amenities eg water, lighting...


----------



## kezza07 (17 May 2015)

thanks I'll have a look on that website.
would prob get concrete put down so would need to find out prices for that


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 May 2015)

Another thing to think about is where will you store your bedding and hay? Where will the muck heap or muck trailer go? I'm sure that some other posters will come along with some good tips for planning a yard.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 May 2015)

If you have two 16.00hh horses you would be better to have decent size stables, 12 by 12 is a bit small. to me this would be OK for a pony up to 15.00.
To some extent you get what you pay for, you are better to have a stronger stable for horses than for ponies.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (17 May 2015)

Groundworks cost usually matches the cost of buying pre-made stables (and thats without adding electric too) if you have to pay someone to put the area down for you.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 May 2015)

where are you OP? No point in recommending companies that either won't deliver to Scotland or charge a premium for doing so. 

Saltire Stables in Cupar will come out and give a no obligation quote-they are also up to dare with Scottish planning regs and stuff like muck disposal (you need a plan to satisfy SEPA) and drainage. They also won't cost you unnecessary money-they saved me money by converting an existing building into a hay barn, instead of building me a new hay barn.


----------



## kezza07 (17 May 2015)

thanks I might give them a call & see if they can come & give quote as not to far away,do they have a website?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (17 May 2015)

yes, google them. I think delivery is free within 50 miles or something. They are also used to building for Scottish weather and winds-useful!


----------



## kezza07 (17 May 2015)

aw that's good I'll check them out & prob get quote thanks


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 May 2015)

Have you any existing buildings that you could build on to? Or inside, i.e. barn??

When my boy had to come back from livery suddenly and unexpectedly we got a builder friend to knock-up an enclosure inside our barn for less than £500 using materials we already had on the place plus a sturdy spare metal gate which we utilised instead of a stable door. It wasn't hugely luxurious, but it did the job; horse settled into it as "his" space, and we are still using it now!!


----------



## kezza07 (17 May 2015)

no unfortunately it will b need to get built from scratch as don't have any building that could build on to


----------



## Max123 (17 May 2015)

Faracat said:



			Another thing to think about is where will you store your bedding and hay? Where will the muck heap or muck trailer go? I'm sure that some other posters will come along with some good tips for planning a yard. 

Click to expand...

If this is something you need to consider - I have 3 stables and a tack room. I had just built my house and was very fed up with tradesmen so got timber stables instead. The 3rd stable was intended for use as hay or a stable. The reality is that I only ever use it as hay storage and I am sorry that I didn't just build 2 stables/tack room and a hay storage that is more open as it is a real pain every time I have to stock up with hay.


----------

